# Forum About Russia Society  Russian Food

## thatguy

I'm doing a project on russian food and drink and would like som tips on traditional russian food for example what different dishes are available and how would you cook them?  ::

----------


## studyr

http://tasterussian.com/russian-pelmeni-recipe.html

----------


## Wowik

> I'm doing a project on russian food and drink and would like som tips on traditional russian food for example what different dishes are available and how would you cook them?

 *Щи да каша — пища наша!* 
Щи - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shchi
Каша - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kasha 
Борщ - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borscht
Творог - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tvorog
Пирожки - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirozhki
Пироги - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirogi
Пельмени - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelmeni
Блинчики - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blintz
Блины - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pancake#Ce ... ern_Europe  Blini
Сырники - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrniki  
Чай - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea_in_Russia
Водка - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vodka
Квас- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kvass
Морс- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_cuisine#Drinks  Mors 
I think it is good idea to make a "russian food & English language" project http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_En ... in#Cuisine

----------


## Hanna

This is Russian, right? Or is it from the Caucasus? 
On the backside there are always pictures of people who claim to be approx. 150 years old  :: 
Why? Because they drank Kefir...

----------


## Wowik

> This is Russian, right? Or is it from the Caucasus?

 Yes, it is Russian word and it is from the Caucasus. 
Шашлык also is Russian but it is also from the Caucasus    ::  .  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shashlik 
The Caucasus was always closly related with Russia. Moreover the entire Caucasus and even a big part of Transcaucasia was a part of Russian Empire, so Russians borrowed many thing from there.   

> On the backside there are always pictures of people who claim to be approx. 150 years old 
> Why? Because they drank Kefir...

 It is realy so   ::  
It is due to "Кавказское долголетие" ("Caucasian longevity") phenomenon. (In the Caucasus mountains that a big part of people live to be older than 100) 
On kefir pack in Oslo I saw a man wich is rather like young Cossack than like old Сaucasian   ::   
But in Budapest I saw no pictures on the packs  
Do you know the yoghurt is originated from Bulgarian mountains? Nowbody remember this and not call it "Bulgarian yoghurt" but kefir do. 
Kefir is from Tibet  ::  http://www.kombuchapilz.de/english/milkkefirhistory.htm

----------


## Wowik

-

----------


## capecoddah

Just a note about the pelmeni recipe provided by Studyr. If you can make pasta by hand it's not hard, if you can't you will make a bloody mess! Trust me on this.  
I've made it since but used a pasta machine and saved an hour of cleaning and a bit of sanity.

----------


## Lampada

17 Bizarre Foods Every Russian Grew Up With

----------


## Throbert McGee

I think *котлеты* should definitely be on the list! (In US English, I might translate the word as "meatloaf burgers" -- although some people might prefer the term "croquette".) 
And I would mention *Бородинский хлеб* as a very popular style of so-called "Russian black bread." (Which is actually a light brown rye bread -- more sour and heavy than American rye breads, often flavored with coriander seeds instead of caraway seeds, and not as dark as German-American "pumpernickel", which gets its almost-black color from caramelized sugar.) 
Then there are the so-called "vegetable caviars" which can be made from finely chopped mushrooms, pumpkins, eggplants, etc. -- there are many variants using different vegetables. But "eggplant caviar" (баклажанная икра) is possibly the most common type.

----------


## alexsms

> Then there are the so-called "vegetable caviars" which can be made from finely chopped mushrooms, pumpkins, eggplants, etc. -- there are many variants using different vegetables. But "eggplant caviar" (баклажанная икра) is possibly the most common type.

 there's also _кабачковая икра_ (and just _кабачки -_ bigger than eggplants and white or light green or dark green, are they called _squash_????) which is even more common than _'eggplant caviar'._

----------


## Throbert McGee

> there's also _кабачковая икра_ (and just _кабачки -_ bigger than eggplants and white or light green or dark green, are they called _squash_????) which is even more common than _'eggplant caviar'._

 Yes, "squash" is the general term for most varieties of кабачки -- except of course for the type known as "zucchini". 
The tiny little dish of rare and costly "заморская икра, баклажанная" in _Ivan Vaselyevich Changes Careers_ was, I've read, "stunt-doubled" by кабачковая икра! (I would guess because the color looked more attractive on film.)

----------


## alexsms

I would add квашеная капуста to the list.  
Шашлык seems not traditionally Russian to me.

----------


## Medved

The word "Kefir" with a Caucasian looks pretty weird.
I think they have their own name for it in their languages, because the word k*a*fir means something else than this product.

----------


## Юрка

У меня вопрос. На Западе едят кашу? В Англии едят овсянку - это понятно. А мою любимую пшённую? Рисовую? Ячневую? Манную?
Это же такая вкуснятина, особенно с утра.

----------


## kappa

kefir  ::  im surprise  ::  we in indonesia also know this drink ^_^

----------


## Lampada

http://www.e-reading.club/book.php?book=146524    Большая энциклопедия кулинарного искусства  Author: Похлебкин Вильям

----------


## Lampada

Книга: *О блинах*   
Автор:   * Вильям Похлёбкин*

----------


## Lampada

Russian Oven: St. Petersburg apple pudding | Russia Beyond The Headlines

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/c/Petersfoodadventures

----------


## Ashleybarry

The food I loved to eat in Russia is Bliny, Sirniki, Kasha, Pirog, and Borscht. These are my crush nowadays.

----------

